# How long can duramycin be stored?



## Beezly (Jun 25, 2011)

I mixed a batch up but it makes quite a bit. I mixed it with powdered sugar as directed. stored in ziploc bag in tcool dark place. How long can i expect it to remain viable for treatment?
thanks,
mike


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Isn't Duramycin an antibiotic formulation used in Dairy Cattle? I don't know if it would be proper to use it on bees, or if it wouldn't. Where did you get it?


----------



## Beezly (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey Mark,
I researched it on the net and it is the same ingredients using the same strength. It is tetracycline also. terramycin can't be found here anymore. Even some of the bee supply places don't seem to carry it in the pouch anymore, only in the premix. I checked with jennifer berry at UGA who runs the bee research dept. there and and she confirmed it is the same thing. If someone knows something different, please let me know.
thanks,
mike


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Good Mike. It just sounded like something I recalled from my days of milking.

I don't know the answer to your question. If I was going to store it though, I would put it in two aiplock bags and keep it in a refrig or freezer, well marked. Maybe w/ the label in it so no one thinks it's something to snort. If ya get my meaning.

Y'all are missing something on the TV. One guy playing a fiddle while another plays the same fiddle like a hammered dulcimer, w/ a guy Buck Dancing. Cool.


----------



## PappyMAINEiac (Sep 23, 2006)

Beezly said:


> terramycin can't be found here anymore. Even some of the bee supply places don't seem to carry it in the pouch anymore, only in the premix.


Terramycin can be found at any Tractor Supply. Most treatments have a lot number and an Expiration date printed on them. Terra is one year, so I would not go longer than that if it were me.


----------



## Beezly (Jun 25, 2011)

Pappy,
thats where i got the duramycin. at least here in the south they don't carry terramycin anymore. when i called them and asked if they had terra, they said yes, but when i got there it was dura. this started the researching.
i checked my local feed stores where i used to buy it, but they carry dura now also.
Thanks


----------



## PappyMAINEiac (Sep 23, 2006)

Stability: After reconstitution, suspensions retain their potency for 14
days at room temperature. 
This was Taken from this PDF
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...aLXIz-gb1OA19LLQQ&sig2=64-X0UVgPHzU9RSswrg1jQ
I hope this helps. I see that Terramycin is only available by veterinary prescription now.


----------



## Beezly (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks pappy. it does.


----------

